# Mice in the shed.



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I recently put most of my mice into the shed as I was running out of space in the house. Sadly one of them died 2 days later  
I put lots and lots of hay in their beds to help keep them warm. Anything else I should be doing? The shed is just your standard
shed. I have some storage out there. The ones I breed are coming in to have their litters so they can be watched. Is this type of set up ok?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Whenever the mice go through some climate change, a few might pass away. I lost a couple when I moved. They are just the ones with weaker constitutions who can't handle acclimating to a new environment. I can't answer much about sheds, I would think some extra insulation on the walls might help. Just wanted to convey that some mice don't make it through climate changes well.


----------

